# 69 GTO will not start



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

My 69 GTO will not make a sound when i turn the ignition key! I have replacer the starter and had the battery tested! It was running this winter and all of the sudden it quit and then when i tried to turn it over agian. It did nothing no sound at all! Im ok when it comes to mechanical fixes but when i have to trace an electrical probleme is when i become an idiot! Any ideas will be helpful!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Do you have power to the horn, headlights and radio when you turn the switch on?
Is the car an auto or manual?


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Its a manual and to be honest I cant remember what happens to every thing when I turn the key! The battery is out of the car now and it will take a few minutes to put it back in to check!


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok the head lights stay on when i turn the Key and they dont change at all! they stay just as bright as when the key is off!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The starter circuit runs thru a safety switch which closes when the clutch is pressed, if that switch is bad or out of adjustment the car will not start. There should be purple wires attached to the safety switch, check to see if the switch is out of adjustment or try shorting the circuit and see if the car will turn over.


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok so I found what you was talking about and I pulled the connector and put a jumper wire in the connector and still nothing! Any more ideas and sure do thank you and any body else for any ideas that will get me closer to solving this probleme!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would test the purple wire at the starter to see if voltage is going there when the key is in the start position. If it does have voltage when trying to crank then the starter is going to be bad. If no voltage, then you have another issue. But you need to start somewhere.


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ya that is a new starter! But getting a bad starter out of the box would be my luck! Would there be any thing else in between that safety switch and the starter? Is there anything on the shifter that i can check? Where do the two purple wires go?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Try jumping the purple "S" wire and the big B+ wire at the solenoid. If it cranks, you have high resistance or an open circuit in the circuit from the ign. switch to the solenoid. Very common on these cars. I'm betting that's your problem.


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

ok thanks I will give that a try! I will have to waite till tomorrow cause its about 120 to 130 in the garage now! Tomorrow should be cooler! Thanks again and I will post agian tomorrow!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rukee said:


> I would test the purple wire at the starter to see if voltage is going there when the key is in the start position. If it does have voltage when trying to crank then the starter is going to be bad. If no voltage, then you have another issue. But you need to start somewhere.


:agree



geeteeohguy said:


> Try jumping the purple "S" wire and the big B+ wire at the solenoid. If it cranks, you have high resistance or an open circuit in the circuit from the ign. switch to the solenoid. Very common on these cars. I'm betting that's your problem.


:agree

A common problem with replacing the starter is connecting the purple wire to the wrong terminal on the starter, make sure you are not connected to the terminal marked with an "I"


----------



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

I just had the exact problem when I turned the key no click or anything but the lights and all work fine . I called a freind and he had me check to be sure the small wire was on the S terminal sure enough I had it on the wrong one.


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok thanks guys I will give that a look!


----------



## vera_jr (Aug 17, 2012)

Did you ever fix this? Mine is doing the same thing. I dont have any activity when I put the key in Start. 
Question: When the key is in start, should the purple wire on the ignition switch put out power? or just the Yellow wire?


----------

